# Water Spots



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

My TT is suffering with water spots. Any time it rains and drys the car is covered (paintwork and glass) with dirty water spots. What am I do doing wrong? I've washed the car (micro fibre with clean water to get dirt off, then meguiars wash n wax, clay bar on problem areas, clean water to wash off, micro fibre cloth to dry) then meguiars quik to finish. Rain repellant on the glass. Any thoughts on what else I can do?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Atmospheric conditions in your area.
Hoggy.


----------



## heylinTTnz (Sep 17, 2018)

Welcome to Black car ownership. Ditch the quick detailer and use a decent hydrophobic wax like Meguiars Ultimate, Mothers CMX, Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax. It will help.


----------



## 1.8T_Chap (Nov 6, 2019)

I always use and am a big fan of Gyeon products, ive tried most cleaning brands out there and have to say this is now my go to manufacturer.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Chances are there are contaminant in the rain and when the water evaporates the contaminants are left behind


----------



## TiAvant (Feb 26, 2019)

a true strip - claybar then polish (1 or two stage) then proper protection can really prevent reoccurence.


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

I'm in agreeance with Yellow.

No matter how you treat the car, unless you remove the water, it will leave behind evaporated contaminants.

Once I have cleaned the car I use a leaf blower to remove all water and empty the water traps like mirrors and light housings. But once it rains... I will not be going out to leaf blow the rain off . 

Its mainly on the horizontal panels (roof and bonnet) where it sits and evaporates.

At night it hazes up a lot due to the dewpoint again only on the horizontal panels.

Think our only options are:


Dry after every rain. (I know)
Car port / Gazebo
Garage


----------



## annawillson2205 (Dec 7, 2021)

park your TT in your garage😅


----------



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

Most likely amosphere and after diving you get road film etc as well. I use Auto Finesse Aqua Coat and when used right it does a good job and last months, used it for the winter mostly when I dont want to be cold for too long. (If too much used you will get residue after the car gets wet)


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

annawillson2205 said:


> park your TT in your garage😅


Not sure on the OP. But my garage is now a kitchen extension and a utility room! As much as I would like to park the car inside the house. It did make me think of this Cerbera though when I was looking online.


----------

